# Dr Z maz 18, 2x12 $1300 steal



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





im not affiliated but I have this amp

P


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

Hell of a deal


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Great deal! Just too heavy for me these days.

GLWS!!


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Chito said:


> Great deal! Just too heavy for me these days.
> 
> GLWS!!


for sure, killer amp tho


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I’ve see them for under $1500 pretty regularly, for the same reason nobody gigs with a twin.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ve got a 2x10 that I don’t gig with anymore (because it’s heavy and I’m old) and there’s no way I’d let mine go for that price.

It think a new will run you a over $3000 _plus_ tax.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> I’ve see them for under $1500 pretty regularly, for the same reason nobody gigs with a twin.


I take offence to that lol.

Also if its worth more to l&m then its useful as trade-in towards something you want.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good amp for sure, but I think that the 2x12s are a bit tougher sell because of the weight factor.

The Zbest cab I have here is north of 80 lbs.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> Also if its worth more to l&m then its useful as trade-in towards something you want.


Nah. They’ll look in the system and tell you “says here we sell used ones for $999” and offer you $700 in trade.

...but that’s plus tax, so it’s cool, right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Nah. They’ll look in the system and tell you “says here we sell used ones for $999” and offer you $700 in trade.
> 
> ...but that’s plus tax, so it’s cool, right?


Only if they actually sell a few at $999 lol.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The 212 maz is a killer amp. I’d but it if I didn’t already have 2 Carrs, a Matchless and a Z Wreck. Jesus I have a problem...


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

I just had cart made with casters and voila its fine for gigs. An amp tech told me, best sound comes from big heavy cabs. I think he's right.


Chitmo said:


> I’ve see them for under $1500 pretty regularly, for the same reason nobody gigs with a twin.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

zdogma said:


> The 212 maz is a killer amp. I’d but it if I didn’t already have 2 Carrs, a Matchless and a Z Wreck. Jesus I have a problem...


Is 4 amps a problem?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> Is 4 amps a problem?


Don’t think so


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> Only if they actually sell a few at $999 lol.


See my L&M Blues Jr. thread.

Summary...

Guy brings in US Made Blues Jr. to trade towards a powered speaker.
Clerk checks computer and says “we sell them for $299 so 70% of that in trade”.
Dude declines and I buy it off of him in the parking lot (for more than $299)
_Exactly_ 1 week later, go into the same L&M for lessons and they have a used Blues Jr. for $499.

Assholes.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> Is 4 amps a problem?


It’s not the number, more the total investment...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

RBlakeney said:


> Is 4 amps a problem?


 It's 4 amps per structure (time to get another shed)


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I saw one listed in AB for $1100 last spring. Not a single Z for sale right now in AB Kijiji. Things change I guess!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> Is 4 amps a problem?


Ha !


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

zdogma said:


> It’s not the number, more the total investment...


I spent $700 on a blender yesterday and just drank 2 glasses of $100/bottle scotch..... waste of money? Yup, but now I feel tingly and have a 2.2 HP blender I can use to blend things like old socks for entertainment.


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

I had one and it was hard to sell. Traded it plus cash for a Jubilee combo.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> I spent $700 on a blender yesterday and just drank 2 glasses of $100/bottle scotch..... waste of money? Yup, but now I feel tingly and have a 2.2 HP blender I can use to blend things like old socks for entertainment.


Funny.. I just broke the seal on a $86 bottle of single malt. Yes ... in that context and given that I just sent my daughter a $300 Bluetooth gadget as a gift, this amp should be a no brainer. 
All the money frivolous spent per month


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ottawa always gets the best deals. Ive been eyeing that amp for a couple weeks it's been listed at various prices on and off. Killer deal. Opted for a head/cab for a bit more money


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah - that is a deal...even better if it included the forklift you'll need.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Markus 1 said:


> Funny.. I just broke the seal on a $86 bottle of single malt. Yes ... in that context and given that I just sent my daughter a $300 Bluetooth gadget as a gift, this amp should be a no brainer.
> All the money frivolous spent per month


Owning a boat puts all this in perspective. This amp is in line with getting a few seats recovered.
Property taxes on the house could buy a decent R8 every year. 
Winter tires... this amp.
Stupid smart phones...
Good hockey sticks now cost $100 minimum, good skates are $500 and up...

Ya the list goes on...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have too many 212 combos... need to cut down on these.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> I have too many 212 combos... need to cut down on these.


That's why I stick to heads and two cabs.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Heavy? get one of these


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Heavy? get one of these
> View attachment 340662



I have plus most of my 212`s have casters. Its the stairs that kill. I`m getting older also... Need a roadie !


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> Its the stairs that kill


There are models for that too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Too bad it wouldn’t be cost effective to ship.
based on what I’m reading here, I’d love to try one of these.


----------

